# Congrats to Jamie jamison winner of mens pro at ASA Classic



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Comes down to last shot between him and Levi and he nails a 14 to win.

He could have shot a 12 to tie or 14 to win.

Way to go Jamie. You have paid your dues. WOOOO HOOOOO
DB


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That's some big brass ones going for the win. Congrats! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hoyt aint paying Jamie for 2nd place!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Hoyt aint paying Jamie for 2nd place!!!


Hoyt going to be paying for first place and this wont be the last one.
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Second place payment is way less than 1st place!!!

Great to see him win this event!!!

14 to win the event on the last target why wouldnt you go for it!!!

$10K shot!!!!!

wish I could had been there to see it


Who won the long shot event???


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Second place payment is way less than 1st place!!!
> 
> Great to see him win this event!!!
> 
> ...


10,000 a good win
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Beating Levi would be well worth more to me than the $10K
Knowing I beat the best in the game right now would be a great feeling

nothing against Levi but its like beating the Yankees!!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Jaime told aime and I Thursday that he was going to win! He did, awesome shooting hit 2 14's in a row to win.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

J Whittington said:


> Jaime told aime and I Thursday that he was going to win! He did, awesome shooting hit 2 14's in a row to win.


2 14s in a row in getting it down 

great job


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

It was a good show. Jaime took the lead early by shooting a 12 on the Antelope. Then Levi took it back with a 12 to Jaimes 8. Then Jamie took the lead again when he shot a 14 on the coyote and Levi shot an 8 on the brown bear.

Jamie handled the pressure great with Levi drilling the 14 grazing deer. He stepped up there and matched the 14 shot by Levi for the win. 

Congrats Jaime on your Classic victory.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

outbackarcher said:


> It was a good show. Jaime took the lead early by shooting a 12 on the Antelope. Then Levi took it back with a 12 to Jaimes 8. Then Jamie took the lead again when he shot a 14 on the coyote and Levi shot an 8 on the brown bear.
> 
> Jamie handled the pressure great with Levi drilling the 14 grazing deer. He stepped up there and matched the 14 shot by Levi for the win.
> 
> Congrats Jaime on your Classic victory.


whos leading semi larry, btw thanks for the favor, shoot em up tomorrow!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome Jaime!! Great job man :rock:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Some mighty fine shooting. Congrats


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats to Jamie and I'd have loved to see that shoot down.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> whos leading semi larry, btw thanks for the favor, shoot em up tomorrow!


Blake Allen is 18 up in semi.


----------



## luvcamogirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Jame did awesome, by the way, it 12,000 he gets a check for! So proud of him, plus he got to have the famous 14 tatget!


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats jamie!!! We were there ...very exciting and great drama...you coulda heard a pin drop when Jamie was at full draw..and then the whole arena erupted!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

luvcamogirl said:


> Jame did awesome, by the way, it 12,000 he gets a check for! So proud of him, plus he got to have the famous 14 tatget!


Actually won around $18,000. God surely blessed him on this day and Jamie will be the first one to give him the credit to God and his 
family, friends support.
DB


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

congrats, seems like a really nice young man. He deserves it and DEFINITELY earned it. Hope to see and talk to him in the future.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jjw3 said:


> congrats, seems like a really nice young man. He deserves it and DEFINITELY earned it. Hope to see and talk to him in the future.


Jamie goes out of his way to helps others and promote this sport. He a die hard Hoyt man for sure and been loyal for many years. 
Dont hesitate to introduce yourself and ask him any question.
DB


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for the great compliments but I have to give Thanks to the MAN UPSTAIRS. He guided the arrows. I also have to thank my family for there support (first shoot they have made this yr), Tommy Gomez for helping me out with my head and my release troubles, my ol buddy Jim Frazier for sending me the Cd's and everyone who supported and beleived in me. IT was an awesome feeling. The money comes 2nd to beating the BEST in the game rt now. Levi is one heck of an archer and rt now he is the Tiger Woods of 3D. Regardless if I was to never win another I will never forget this 1. It was the most awesome feeling I have ever had when it comes to archery. 
Thanks again everyone,
Jame Jamison


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Jame said:


> Thanks to everyone for the great compliments but I have to give Thanks to the MAN UPSTAIRS. He guided the arrows. I also have to thank my family for there support (first shoot they have made this yr), Tommy Gomez for helping me out with my head and my release troubles, my ol buddy Jim Frazier for sending me the Cd's and everyone who supported and beleived in me. IT was an awesome feeling. The money comes 2nd to beating the BEST in the game rt now. Levi is one heck of an archer and rt now he is the Tiger Woods of 3D. Regardless if I was to never win another I will never forget this 1. It was the most awesome feeling I have ever had when it comes to archery.
> Thanks again everyone,
> Jame Jamison


Dude all I can say is that all u guys are awesome. Wish that more people would have saw you two go at it and how exciting both of you were. Would have made alot of people realize just how fun and challenging this sport has become. Thanks for the great show and we will see you again in a shootdown soon


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Spectacular shot Jame...and that was after a let-down! Talk about regaining and keeping your composure under tremendous pressure. To go for that 14 with it all on the line, speaks volumes for your skills and abilities.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats Jame on a Phenomenal First Win..! Just glad I got to witness it, Must have Ice Water in Your veins..!

Also Very Proud of Your Faith..! Would love to see it again if Anybody finds a video posted anywhere..!


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey jame,

How about a rundown of your setup.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Jame said:


> Thanks to everyone for the great compliments but I have to give Thanks to the MAN UPSTAIRS. He guided the arrows. I also have to thank my family for there support (first shoot they have made this yr), Tommy Gomez for helping me out with my head and my release troubles, my ol buddy Jim Frazier for sending me the Cd's and everyone who supported and beleived in me. IT was an awesome feeling. The money comes 2nd to beating the BEST in the game rt now. Levi is one heck of an archer and rt now he is the Tiger Woods of 3D. Regardless if I was to never win another I will never forget this 1. It was the most awesome feeling I have ever had when it comes to archery.
> Thanks again everyone,
> Jame Jamison


Very Classy reply and 3D archer, hope to meet you someday! congrats to you


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome job Jamie!


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus with spirals.
Gold Tip Pro 22's with 130 in the front for pt wt.
Scott longhorn releases
Cbe target elite sight
Trophy Taker rest with a spring steel
Carbon Fuse Blades for stabilizers
Vortex razor Binoculars

Thanks again to everyone. I hope to have many more exciting shoot downs
Jame Jamison


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Jame said:


> Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus with spirals.
> Gold Tip Pro 22's with 130 in the front for pt wt.
> Scott longhorn releases
> Cbe target elite sight
> ...



Noticed so many are shooting the 22series this more than ever with success.
DB


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Jame I can recommend a few good contractors to widen the doors in your house so your head will fit in...............LOL, Had to give ya a hard time. Congrats bud. You've earned it. I know how hard you bust your butt to be the best. I don't know anyone else that practices as much as you do. Now that's over with.............we still can't take you to six flags with us. Even though your head swole you still aren't tall enough.............bwahahahaha. You know we aint cuttin you no slack.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

hutchies said:


> Jame I can recommend a few good contractors to widen the doors in your house so your head will fit in...............LOL, Had to give ya a hard time. Congrats bud. You've earned it. I know how hard you bust your butt to be the best. I don't know anyone else that practices as much as you do. Now that's over with.............we still can't take you to six flags with us. Even though your head swole you still aren't tall enough.............bwahahahaha. You know we aint cuttin you no slack.


My good ol hime town buddies and there jokes. LOL.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

GREAT SHOOTING! Congrats on your win!
I'm glad to know even the pros shoot 8's. 

Lien2


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Great shooting Jamie, now that the first one is under the belt the next will be easier, looking foward to meeting you in person, maybe newberry 2012. Congrats, you deserve it!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Once again congrats on the win!!!

Major respect for giving credit to the Man Upstairs!!


Next ASA season should be a fun one can't wait for it to start already!!!!!


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks alot to everyone. Come introduce yourselves to me anytime. You might not want to cause you will not get to leave very fast cause I am a talker. Trust me. Im called politician for a reason. LOL.
Jame


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Jame, are you shooting GT Pro 22, if so how long, point weight, and how many pounds on the bow


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes. 26 in long with 130 or 135 in the front. 2 in blazers. 67.5 lbs. 



3Dblackncamo said:


> Jame, are you shooting GT Pro 22, if so how long, point weight, and how many pounds on the bow


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Jame said:


> Thanks alot to everyone. Come introduce yourselves to me anytime. You might not want to cause you will not get to leave very fast cause I am a talker. Trust me. Im called politician for a reason. LOL.
> Jame


Kudos to you, sir, for making yourself available to take Q&A on this forum site. Surely, you're a great representative and spokesman for the sport. Congrats on your win and hope to see you in Newberry.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

J-Dubyah said:


> Kudos to you, sir, for making yourself available to take Q&A on this forum site. Surely, you're a great representative and spokesman for the sport. Congrats on your win and hope to see you in Newberry.


Thanks again. I love talking and shooting the bull with Archery friends especially. I will always remeber where my roots are.
Jame


----------

